# Atta Boy



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

having burgers / potato salad at our house around 6:00 . daughter and SIL coming , daughter says we'll bring dessert . smart SIL purchased a cake from a acquaintance at the farmer's market . WOW


----------



## Frank Lavorngia (7 mo ago)

That Aluminum plate looks kind of tacky Senior. Come on man...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The aluminum pan looks fine to me. Put the cardboard top in and mash the rim down, shove in frig.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Frank Lavorngia said:


> That Aluminum plate looks kind of tacky Senior. Come on man...


So you sell your cake at the farmer's market in your very best china that WAS a grandmothers heirloom .


----------



## Frank Lavorngia (7 mo ago)

SeniorSitizen said:


> So you sell your cake at the farmer's market in your very best china that WAS a grandmothers heirloom .
> View attachment 710977


 Come on man...
How are you going to get it out of that aluminum pan with out it falling apart?

Try this Senior. Order 10 at the time. Lil Mrs. Senior will be so happy. She'll look like a pro.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I see there is no way in hell to convenience you this was a purchased cake and there is no way in hell i'm going to suggest your critique to my Son-in Law so he can critique the lady at the farmer' market where he purchased it . Like is said on Shark Tank , I'm Out .


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Frank Lavorngia said:


> That Aluminum plate looks kind of tacky Senior. Come on man...


I don't care. It's CARROT CAKE! I'll eat it right out of the darn pan!🎂


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

When it comes to carrot cake, I am not particular what it is in, I am there for the cake. lol


----------

